
A Man Trying to Make Sense of Brexit Is Tired and Would Like to Stop Now - ezequiel-garzon
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/29/world/europe/brexit-flowchart-confusion.html
======
ezequiel-garzon
Jon Worth Euroblog: [https://jonworth.eu/brexit-where-now-the-flow-
diagrams/](https://jonworth.eu/brexit-where-now-the-flow-diagrams/)

